# problema para montar un circuito con 2 altavoces



## NeVaO (Abr 23, 2008)

buenas a todos!soy nuevo en el foro y en la electrónica...y me gustaría saber si me podes resolver un problemilla que no se como solucionar...os cuento:
hace unos días cogí, de una radio que se iva a tirar, sus 2 altavoces para intentar fabricarme unos portátiles...(de enchufar al mp3 al diskman..y todo eso)pero me dado cuenta de que no se hacer el circuito ni nada...pues bien...yo quería ponerle una alimentación de pila o algo para que no gastara de la batería del mp3 y que durase como si tuviese unos auriculares pequeños y con salida para conectarlo a un mp3 claro....bueno, los altavoces no son grandes son de 5W y la radio de la que les quite iva con 8 pilas de 1,5 colocadas en serie de 4 en 4....osea que 6v(no?) aaa.... y que cable ay que poner? de audio? o eso da igual...ya ven que no estoy muy puesto...les agradecería la ayuda..
y gracias ante todo

un saludo


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 25, 2008)

Hola Nevao,los altavoces solo reproducen el sonido. del equipo que los tengas conectados, la bateria del equipo seguira gastandose lo mismo , lo que ganaras quizas,es en calidad ,si los pones un pequeño bafle ,suerte un saludo


----------



## santiago (Abr 25, 2008)

para que suene tenes que armarle un amplificador en el foro esto ya se trato busca con el buscador y lo del gasto de la pila es inevitable
salu2


----------

